# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - marraskuu 2009

## Aaro R

2.11

TKL:

#233/25
#643/37

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

3.11.2009
LL 90/50 
Kävin juuri äsken Höytämössä JoLi-värisellä autolla.  10.46 kuljettajan ja auton vaihto Rukkamäen eritasoristeyksellä, Höytämöön Höytämöntietä, 11.08 Höytämöstä Kehätietä Rukkamäen eritasoristeykseen 11.21, jossa jälleen kuljettajanvaihto.  Taisin olla ensimmäinen tilaajaväristä Höytsikkää ajanut.  Entiedä, ajetaanko päivä loppuun tuolla autolla.  Auto lähtee Keskustorilta nn.38, päätepysäkiltä nn.08 (parittomilla tunneilla Höytämöstä)

----------


## Eppu

3.11.
Vuorossa 1202 pilaajaväreihin puettu TKL #226.

----------


## jtm

3.11 Tkl:
#619/8
#638/11
#233/25

3.11 Veolia:
#9/90Y

----------


## killerpop

> 3.11.2009
> LL 90/50 
> päätepysäkiltä nn.08 (parittomilla tunneilla Höytämöstä)


Kiitokset vihjeestä kellonaikoineen

----------


## ultrix

> Kiitokset vihjeestä kellonaikoineen


Jotenkin tilaajaväritys on täysin luonteva tuolla linjalla, vaikka liikenne onkin ns. yritysaloitteista. 50 on varsinainen kvasiseutulinja, Tampereen rajojen ulkopuolinen osa linjasta taitaa olla prosentuaalisesti samaa luokkaa linjan 7 Toivion kautta kiertävien vuorojen kanssa. Osa vuoroista ajetaan vieläpä Peltolammin koulun ja Ryydynpohjan välillä, jolloin molemmat määränpäät ovat Tampereella, vaikka välillä poikkaistaankin Ylöjärveen  jostain oudosta syystä jätetyn Siivikkalan taajaman läpi. Siivikkalahan oli osa Ylöjärven kunnan Lielahden taajamaa ennen vuotta 1950, jolloin Pohtosillan eteläpuolinen alue liitettiin Tampereen kaupunkiin)

Lisäksi LL on esittänyt luopuvansa Höytämön liikenteestä ensi kesään mennessä. Olisikohan tässä mahdollisuus (jos unohdetaan Partolan kautta ajavat linjat) seudun ensimmäiselle uuden joukkoliikennelain mukaiselle tilaaja-tuottaja-mallin seutulinjalle?

----------


## jtm

3.11 Tkl:
#643/K13
#627/29

3.11 Paunu:
#73/62

4.11 Tkl:
#636/25

4.11 LL:
#90/50

----------


## J_J

> 3.11 Paunu:
> #73/62


#73 oli linjalla 62 myös 2.11. sekä 4.11. Kuten lähes jokaisena arkipäivänä on ollut (osan päivästä) koko syksyn ajan. Alkanee vissiin vakiintua?

----------


## Aaro R

5.11

TKL:

#279/17

Paunu:

#121/71B

Käsittääkseni tuo Paunun #73 on ollut jo monta vuotta osapäiväisenä Pirkkalassa. Taitanee ajella vielä täsmälleen samoja vuorojakin kuin ajeli vuonna 2006! On jäänyt vähän mysteeriksi itselle, että onko tämä #73 virallisesti Kangasalan vai Lempäälän autoja?

----------


## J_J

> Käsittääkseni tuo Paunun #73 on ollut jo monta vuotta osapäiväisenä Pirkkalassa. Taitanee ajella vielä täsmälleen samoja vuorojakin kuin ajeli vuonna 2006! On jäänyt vähän mysteeriksi itselle, että onko tämä #73 virallisesti Kangasalan vai Lempäälän autoja?


Ei ole. Hän nukkuu virallisesti Nekalassa (öisin).

----------


## jtm

5.11 Paunu:
#123/71

----------


## Eppu

Länsilinjojen #87 on saanut uuden linjakilpilaitteen, joka näyttäis olevan samaa mallia kuin yhtiön 8700-Volvoissa. Eipä olis uskonu, kun kyse on länskästä kuitenkin...

----------


## ana

8.11.

LL #67/50

----------


## jtm

Perjantai 6.11.2009

Havaitsin n.klo 18 Tkl:n #219:n ajaneen ulos rampista kun tullaan Jyväskylästä päin 9-tiellä ja noustaan Kaukajärvelle. Kun tulin siinä vähän vajaa klo 19 niin lähti liikkeelle Tkl:n #3 avustuksella. Ei ainakaan näyttänyt tulleen mitään vaurioita. Jatkoi matkaa Vehmaisiin päin.

----------


## Aaro R

*9.11*

TKL:

#226 on nyt siis takaisin linjalla 25, edellämainittuun tilaajaväriin puettuna. Eilen illalla "kaksvitosella" käväisi myös joku Carruksen pätkä. Ilmeisesti jokin autoista #636-638.

*5.11*

Tämä on jo vanhaa havaintoa, mutta viime torstaina Jankassa käväisi myös ex-tkl Carrus joka on JAKK:n käytössä. Oli sekin saanut päälleen JAKK:n värit. (ex-tkl #616?)

----------


## jtm

6.11 Tkl:
#87/18

9.11 Paunu:
#120/65. onkos muuten ennen ollut yhteistariffittomalla linjalla JoLi-väristä autoa, kun eikös tämä ole tariffiton linja?

----------


## killerpop

> 9.11 Paunu:
> #120/65. onkos muuten ennen ollut yhteistariffittomalla linjalla JoLi-väristä autoa, kun eikös tämä ole tariffiton linja?


On, ja on tälläkin hetkellä, sillä linjat 10 ja 15 ei ole yhteistariffiliikennettä vaan sopimusliikennettä.

Yhteistariffissa liikennöitsijä pitää lipputulot.

----------


## ultrix

> 6.11 Tkl:
> #87/18
> 
> 9.11 Paunu:
> #120/65. onkos muuten ennen ollut yhteistariffittomalla linjalla JoLi-väristä autoa, kun eikös tämä ole tariffiton linja?





> On, ja on tälläkin hetkellä, sillä linjat 10 ja 15 ei ole yhteistariffiliikennettä vaan sopimusliikennettä.
> 
> Yhteistariffissa liikennöitsijä pitää lipputulot.


Mutta JoLin tilaama liikenne on mukana yhteistariffissa, joten myös linjat 10 ja 15 ovat yhteistariffillisia linjoja.

----------


## jtm

> On, ja on tälläkin hetkellä, sillä linjat 10 ja 15 ei ole yhteistariffiliikennettä vaan sopimusliikennettä.
> 
> Yhteistariffissa liikennöitsijä pitää lipputulot.


Mut tarkoitin semmoista linjaa missä käy ihan Tampereen lippukin ja minkä keulasta ei löydy "morjens" miestä. Tiesit varmaan hyvin mitä tarkoitin.  :Biggrin:

----------


## jtm

9.11 Tkl:
#661/26
#645/37

10.11 Tkl:
#643/26

----------


## jpmast

11.11.
TKL
#414/2

----------


## jtm

> 11.11.
> TKL
> #414/2


Äläpäs valehtele. Koskas tuon olet havainnut? Mitähän länskällä on tapahtunut jos tuo on totta? Ja miten voit merkitä 10.11 seuraavan päivän havainnon? Tämän havainnon voi poistaa vaikka voi olla jostain hauska vitsi.

10.11 LL:
#17/Y99, Hervantaan päin.
#9/Y99, Keskustaan päin.
#42/Y99, Keskustaan päin.

----------


## killerpop

> Mitähän länskällä on tapahtunut jos tuo on totta?


Ei liity tähän, mutta LL #16 on nyt kaiketi vähän pidempään poissa liikenteetä, sai viikonloppuna kesärenkailla liikkuneen matkailuauton kylkeensä Rauhaniemen päätteellä.

----------


## kalle.

> 11.11.
> TKL
> #414/2


Hei.
Linjaa 2 liikennöi Länsilinjat Oy, joten kyseessäoleva auto TKL 414 ei ole siellä ollut.
Y2 linjaa taasen liikennöi TKL ja siihen on tilattu teliauto.
Eilen linjaa kuitenkin ajettiin tilapäisesti nivelautolla, eli juuri tällä 414:lla.
Teliauton korvaaminen nivelautolla on kuitenkin täysin sallittua Tilaajan ohjeen mukaan.
Auton kilvissä ei ole voinut olla linjatunnusta 2, koska sitä ei ole TKL:n autojen kilpilaitteisiin ohjelmoitu.
Normaalisti tälle linjalle Y2 on sijoitettuna auto TKL 236.


K.Keinonen
TKL

----------


## jpmast

No kun minut on ristillä naulittu niin vastaan asiaan.
Siinä tuli pari mokaa omalta kohdalta, jotka on päivä ja linja.

Oikea suunta olisi kai seuraava:

10.11.
TKL
#414/Y2

Ja kaikille jotka ihmettelee sitä voi sanoa, että ei ole edes paha moka.

----------


## J_J

Pilaajaväritteinen Paunu 121 liikehti tänään auton 79 tilalla seutuliikenteessä mm. Nokian ja Kangasalan välillä linjalla 70.

----------


## C3P

Joku tuon värinen tuli vastaan linjalla 71W (13.00 Lempäälästä), mutta olin näkevinäni Volvon...?

----------


## J_J

> Joku tuon värinen tuli vastaan linjalla 71W (13.00 Lempäälästä), mutta olin näkevinäni Volvon...?


Ainakaan tuo 121 ei siihen aikaan ollut suunnalla, koska lähti klo. 13.20 Keskustorilta Kangasalle. Eli ilmeisesti kyseessä on ollut auto 123.

----------


## jtm

11.11 Tkl:
#93/23

12.11 Veolia:
#366/27

13.11 Paunu:
#33/73

----------


## killerpop

13.11.

TKL #427/26, #405/39
Näiden lisäksi ilmeisesti #227/26 (City L, jonka takaluukkua ei oltu maalattu virheellisesti).

----------


## teheino

Onkos se joku vakiosijoitus (tai siis lähtö/vuoro) kun hetken hieraisin silmiäni kun tänä aamuna n. 7.20 Hervannan valtaväylää kaupunkiin ajoi Expressbus onko se nyt linja 65 joka Hervannasta tulee?

----------


## tkp

> Onkos se joku vakiosijoitus (tai siis lähtö/vuoro) kun hetken hieraisin silmiäni kun tänä aamuna n. 7.20 Hervannan valtaväylää kaupunkiin ajoi Expressbus onko se nyt linja 65 joka Hervannasta tulee?


Onhan se, lähtee sitten Nokialta 8.10 kohti Helsinkiä.

----------


## Cay

15.11

Länsilinjat

#15/50, E-vuoro Höytämöön klo 3.30

#16/50, E-vuoro Siivikkalaa klo 3.30

#16 näkyi linja-autoasemalla kello 4.10 odottavan lähtöä linjan 85 kilvissä.

----------


## jtm

12.11 Tkl:
#212/25
#623/25

13.11 LL:
#20/Y99, Keskustaan.
#65/Y99, Keskustaan.

14.11 LL:
#86/Y99, Keskustaan.
#88/Y99, Keskustaan.
#89/Y99, Keskustaan. Runsas automäärä paikallisottelusta johtuen. Normaalisti kaksi autoa Keskustaan.
#90/Y99, Hervantaan päin.

15.11 Veolia:
#603/75, Klo 6:45 vuoro Ponsasta. Normaalistihan tässä on "Tusina" (#612).¨

15.11 Tkl:
#629/8
#92/23

----------


## jodo

Koskas menis Nivel-Carruksia??

----------


## Aaro R

17.11

TKL:

#234/25

Juolahti mieleen kysäistä että vieläkö tuo #404 sinnittelee linjalla 22?

----------


## killerpop

> Koskas menis Nivel-Carruksia??


16:n arkiruuhkissa menee melkein varmuudella parikin autoa, #406 ja #407.

----------


## jtm

> 16:n arkiruuhkissa menee melkein varmuudella parikin autoa, #406 ja #407.


Sekä 16:lla on vielä arkiruuhkissa auto #405 sekä linjalla 22 liikkuu #404. Sen lähtövuorot on iltapäivällä Pyynikintorilta; 14:00, 15:20 ja 16:40 sekä Annalasta; 14:40, 16:00 ja 17:20.

----------


## deepthroat

TKL # 280 seisoi aamulla Kangasalan Automaalaamon pihassa, oliko menossa fiksaukseen tai tarrojen poistoon ?

----------


## Rester

18.11

TKL:

#217/25, päreet asennettu

----------


## jtm

18.11 Tkl:
#413/28

19.11 Tkl:
#229/19
#409/26

----------


## killerpop

Havainto tämäkin:

Torstaina 19.11. saatiin Lielahden Ollinojankadulle bussi kulkemaan, kun Veolia Transport hoiti Gigantin kuljetuksia. Lähtöpysäkki kun oli 1016 Lielahden koulu, niin siitä auto jatkoi Pohtolankadun, Ollinojankadun ja Possijärvenkadun kautta.

Autona oli luonnollisesti Gigantin mainosteippeihin jo aiemmin puettu VT #621, jonka keulakin sai valkaisun osaksensa.

Tässä pari kuvaa illan viimeisestä lähdöstä klo 21:00 Gigantti - Keskustori

----------


## jtm

21.11 LL:
#59/Y99, Keskustaan.
#85/Y99, Keskustaan.
#17/Y99, Hervantaan.

LL #39 näyttää saaneen pistematriisikilvet.

Tkl #645 näyttää saaneen LED-kilvet. Mobitecheilta näytti.  :Eek:

----------


## Aaro R

24.11

TKL:

#230/18




> 21.11 LL:
> Tkl #645 näyttää saaneen LED-kilvet. Mobitecheilta näytti.


Jep, vahvistan tehneeni saman havainnon tänään! Oli linjalla 29, tuli vastaan Rautatieaseman kohdalla hieman ennen aamukymmentä.

#226:n päivä taisi päättyä ennen aikojaan hieman klo 9 jälkeen kun vietiin hinausautolla pois Jankan päätteeltä. Linjalla 30 ajelleesta #247:stä puuttui rekisterikilpi edestä.

----------


## Rester

> #226:n päivä taisi päättyä ennen aikojaan hieman klo 9 jälkeen kun vietiin hinausautolla pois Jankan päätteeltä.


Tarkemmin ottaen sen päivä päättyi klo 8.00:n lähtöön, jolloin sitä ei vain yksinkertaisesti saatu käyntiin, ei edestä tai takaa. Eikä näemmä huoltokaan saanut sitten sitä enää liikkeelle omin voimin.

----------


## jtm

Taidan perua sanani, että ne #645 uudet kilvet olisivat Mobitechejä. Ei näyttänyt Mobitecheiltä vaan olisivatkohan ex Tkl #121:stä otetut?

23.11 LL:
#14/50

24.11 Tkl:
#636/K13
#413/18

----------

